

"eye chart" to test for conficker - loads images from AV sites that conficker blocks - nfriedly
http://www.confickerworkinggroup.org/infection_test/cfeyechart.html

======
numair
This is a genius idea. I wonder if this concept can be extended to other
situations.

~~~
adammarkey
One application of this I can see is to create a page like this to understand
what sites your company's (or country's) firewall / proxy might be blocking.

------
habibur
And if your system is infected here is the removal tool.

[http://data2.kaspersky-
labs.com:8080/special/KKiller_v3.4.1....](http://data2.kaspersky-
labs.com:8080/special/KKiller_v3.4.1.zip)

------
Tichy
I suppose the next patch for conficker might block those URLs, except for the
images.

------
samueladam
Another test is to try to show hidden/system folders on a Windows machine.

If you can't, the PC's infected.

~~~
stcredzero
If it's a work machine, it could be "infected" by your IT group.

~~~
thalur
Isn't that just as bad then?

------
lacker
Might be even a little easier for an end user if you wrote some javascript
that just showed the appropriate message. If the pictures won't load, just
have a big "You Are Safe." message. Making people look at the pictures isn't
actually needed.

~~~
robotrout
I disagree. This requires absolutely no technical skill to interpret, and yet
they haven't abstracted away the evidence.

I am much more reassured by this, then I would be with some website that said
"You Are Safe". Presenting the user with the evidence that they are safe is
much more reassuring than just saying "You Are Safe, trust us on this one, we
know what we're talking about."

~~~
chaosmachine
Why not do both? Show the images, and display a message based on the results.

